# Rahmenlänge bzw. Radstand messen



## vollidiot (27. Februar 2010)

Wie kann man die Rahmenlänge, bzw. den Radstand messen? Präziser gefragt: Wie komme ich auf die Länge, die in Shops und Katalogen angegeben sind? Wenn ich von Nabe zu Nabe messe, kann mein Radstand ja variieren, je nachdem wo ich das Hinterrad an den Ausfallenden fixiert habe...


----------



## biketrial1 (27. Februar 2010)

wenn du verschiebbare ausfallenden hast ist es halt ne von bis angabe des radstands.
sieht man auch häufig in angeboten: kettenstrbe von 370-390mm
nur al beispiel.
hast du fixe ausfallenden kanste doch einfach von achse zu achse messen und hast dann den radstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

